# فيديوتصميم منشأ كامل بكل عناصره وتفاصيل التسليح والنوتةالحسابية ببرنامج robot 2010 - بروابط متعددة



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 اخواني الاعزاء اعود اليكم بتلك المشاركة التي طالما طلبها مني اخواني وهي فيديو حل منشأ كامل بجميع عناصره وتفريد التسليح وعمل نوتة حسابية ببرنامج الروبوت هذا البرنامج العالمي الذي تستعمله معظم مكاتب التصميم العالمية والذي يعطي لمن يتقنه فرصة عظيمة للوصول لارقي المراتب في عالم التصميم وهذه الحلقات هي بعض المساعدة مني لاعضاء هذا المنتدي العزيز علي قلبي 

 اتمني من الله ان يجعله مفيدا لكم وان تستمتعوا بالمشاهدة

 حلقات فيديو تصميم منشأ كامل بكل عناصره وتفاصيل التسليح والنوتة الحسابية باستخدام برنامج ROBOT 2010 














اما عن مسلسل الحلقات









الحلقة الاولي : مقدمة introduction

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/ykghyLDq/i-_introduction__1_.html

الحلقة الثانية : تعريف المنشأ وادخال المحاور

http://www.4shared.com/file/TMwYLAOJ/2-_define_project_and_draw_axe.html

الحلقة الثالثة : توصيف وادخال الاعمدة

http://www.4shared.com/file/HGSpPEVK/3-_define_and_add_column.html

الحلقة الرابعة : توصيف وادخال الكمرات الخارجية

http://www.4shared.com/file/RJ7nz6UG/4-_define_and_add_beams.html
 
الحلقة الخامسة : اضافة الكابولي والكمرات الداخلية

http://www.4shared.com/file/I0qIQc0K/5-_add_cantliver_and_interior_.html

الحلقة السادسة : توصيف واضافة البلاطات

http://www.4shared.com/file/Al-3Yy5g/6-_define_and_add_slab.html

الحلقة السابعة : اضافة الاحمال وتقسيم البلاطات

http://www.4shared.com/file/DpvRiswC/7-_add_load_cases_and_slab_mes.html

الحلقة الثامنة : حالات التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/PRtRIr2s/8-_case_of_loading_working_and.html

الحلقة التاسعة : اضافة الركائز

http://www.4shared.com/file/RS7yBRbX/9-_add_supports.html

الحلقة العاشرة : اجراء التحليل وعرض نتائج البلاطات

http://www.4shared.com/file/0LVUWdx2/10-_run_analysis_and_show_slab.html

الحلقة الحادية عشر : عرض نتائج الكمرات 

http://www.4shared.com/file/Cc33Nvju/11-_view_beam_results.html

الحلقة الثانية عشر : عرض نتائج الاعمدة وتسليحها

http://www.4shared.com/file/onMIEa0b/12-_view_column_result_and_rei.html

الحلقة الثالثة عشر : تصميم الكمرات وتسليحها

http://www.4shared.com/file/Fw_CFKcc/13-_design_beams_and_reinforce.html

الحلقة الرابعة عشر : تصميم القواعد

http://www.4shared.com/file/TAneNxm0/14-_design_of_isolated_footing.html

-------------------------------------------------------------

او روابط اخرى ميديافير

الحلقة الاولي : مقدمة introduction

 http://www.mediafire.com/?wubgzdaspklg1zz

الحلقة الثانية : تعريف المنشأ وادخال المحاور

http://www.mediafire.com/?wubgzdaspklg1zz

الحلقة الثالثة : توصيف وادخال الاعمدة

http://www.mediafire.com/?7xio57mdc2xygva

الحلقة الرابعة : توصيف وادخال الكمرات الخارجية

http://www.mediafire.com/?5fx4pn255wc6xd4
 
الحلقة الخامسة : اضافة الكابولي والكمرات الداخلية

http://www.mediafire.com/?yzuy8zix4lqqq76

الحلقة السادسة : توصيف واضافة البلاطات

http://www.mediafire.com/?alc73u526rin156

الحلقة السابعة : اضافة الاحمال وتقسيم البلاطات

http://www.mediafire.com/?g054jvmjc86kwki

الحلقة الثامنة : حالات التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/?ns35wr85a1cd3wq

الحلقة التاسعة : اضافة الركائز

http://www.mediafire.com/?v488843p3a47mo9

الحلقة العاشرة : اجراء التحليل وعرض نتائج البلاطات

http://www.mediafire.com/?dntwd6nlbw7fgn1

الحلقة الحادية عشر : عرض نتائج الكمرات 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ja91j41j9iu4a1w

الحلقة الثانية عشر : عرض نتائج الاعمدة وتسليحها

http://www.mediafire.com/?rzmmlp426h43xwa

الحلقة الثالثة عشر : تصميم الكمرات وتسليحها

http://www.mediafire.com/?hv9etsepvfdpg54

الحلقة الرابعة عشر : تصميم القواعد

http://www.mediafire.com/?ywa96bmyinz9ysg


جزاكم الله خيرا علي حسن المتابعة​​ اخوكم /ايمن قنديل
​


----------



## united 99 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي المهندس ايمن لك من كل لتحية 

وجزاك الله كل خير

في الانتظار على احر من الجمر


----------



## كمال محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مقدما ونحن بالانتظار


----------



## tygo_m2 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
نحن بانتظار مشاركتك


----------



## العبد لله (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
نحن بانتظار مشاركتك


----------



## mhamad29 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك مقدما ونحن بالانتظار*​


----------



## mhd00100 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع جدا 
بانتظار ذلك من زمان 
لان بصراحه بصراحه البرنامج قدراته رائعه وبدا يتفوق ع الايتابس 
خصوصا لانه ضمن الباكج المكون من الريفت والسيفل 3 دي وبرنامج الاوتوكاد ستراكتشرال ديتيلنج 
اللي انا اعمل الان جاهدا على احتراف الباكيج كاملا 
اتمنى منك بشمهندس ايمن انزال شرج لقاعدة مات (لبشه ) لتحليلها وتصميمها كاملا في الروبوت 
ومشكور 
بانتظاراك


----------



## tygo_m2 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اذا ممكن ان يتم تحليل منشاء ستيل بالكامل مع التصميم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الحلقة الاولي : مقدمة introduction


رابط التحميل
​

http://www.4shared.com/file/ykghyLDq/i-_introduction__1_.html
​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

tygo_m2 قال:


> اذا ممكن ان يتم تحليل منشاء ستيل بالكامل مع التصميم





mhd00100 قال:


> رائع جدا
> بانتظار ذلك من زمان
> لان بصراحه بصراحه البرنامج قدراته رائعه وبدا يتفوق ع الايتابس
> خصوصا لانه ضمن الباكج المكون من الريفت والسيفل 3 دي وبرنامج الاوتوكاد ستراكتشرال ديتيلنج
> ...





mhamad29 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك مقدما ونحن بالانتظار*​





العبد لله قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> نحن بانتظار مشاركتك





قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> نحن بانتظار مشاركتك





tygo_m2 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه





كمال محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك مقدما ونحن بالانتظار





united 99 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي المهندس ايمن لك من كل لتحية
> 
> ...




جزاكم الله خيرا جاري رفع باقي الحلقات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الاولي : مقدمة introduction
> 
> رابط التحميل
> ​
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الحلقة الثانية : تعريف المنشأ وادخال المحاور




http://www.4shared.com/file/TMwYLAOJ/2-_define_project_and_draw_axe.html


انتظروني في باقي الحلقات




​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثانية : تعريف المنشأ وادخال المحاور
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 سبتمبر 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط








*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) 

وبانتظار باقى الحلقات ان شاء الله

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## almohandesw (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير يا باشمهندس ايمن 
بجد تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر 
مستني باقي الحلقات بفارغ الصبر


----------



## ahmed arfa (24 سبتمبر 2010)

منتظر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> ربنا يجازيك كل خير يا باشمهندس ايمن
> بجد تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر
> مستني باقي الحلقات بفارغ الصبر





ahmed arfa قال:


> منتظر





جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الحلقة الثالثة : توصيف وادخال الاعمدة




http://www.4shared.com/file/HGSpPEVK/3-_define_and_add_column.html




 انتظروني في باقي الحلقات


​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الحلقة الرابعة : توصيف وادخال الكمرات الخارجية




http://www.4shared.com/file/RJ7nz6UG/4-_define_and_add_beams.html





جاري رفع باقي الحلقات


​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الحلقة الخامسة : اضافة الكابولي والكمرات الداخلية



http://www.4shared.com/file/I0qIQc0K/5-_add_cantliver_and_interior_.html





جاري رفع باقي الحلقات




​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثالثة : توصيف وادخال الاعمدة
> 
> 
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الرابعة : توصيف وادخال الكمرات الخارجية
> 
> 
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الخامسة : اضافة الكابولي والكمرات الداخلية
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## majdiotoom (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## united 99 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي

الملفات لاتعمل بشكل جيد

اعتقد توجد مشكله في الملفات


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

united 99 قال:


> أخي
> 
> الملفات لاتعمل بشكل جيد
> 
> اعتقد توجد مشكله في الملفات



اخي الحبيب الملفات تعمل بصورة جيدة وقد تمت تجربتها ولكن ينصح باستعمال برنامج media classic player في وجود الكوداك k lite codac



majdiotoom قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> بارك الله فيك




جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الحلقة السادسة : تعريف واضافة البلاطات




http://www.4shared.com/get/Al-3Yy5g/6-_define_and_add_slab.html




جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​


----------



## united 99 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجوا اعادة رفع رابط الجزء الخامس
الحلقة الخامسة : اضافة الكابولي والكمرات الداخلية


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الحلقة الخامسة : اضافة الكابولي والكمرات الداخلية


http://www.4shared.com/file/I0qIQc0K/5-_add_cantliver_and_interior_.html




الحلقة السادسة : توصيف واضافة البلاطات


http://www.4shared.com/file/Al-3Yy5g/6-_define_and_add_slab.html




الحلقة السابعة : اضافة الاحمال وتقسيم البلاطات


http://www.4shared.com/file/DpvRiswC/7-_add_load_cases_and_slab_mes.html



الحلقة الثامنة : حالات التحميل


http://www.4shared.com/file/PRtRIr2s/8-_case_of_loading_working_and.html




الحلقة التاسعة : اضافة الركائز


http://www.4shared.com/file/RS7yBRbX/9-_add_supports.html




الحلقة العاشرة : اجراء التحليل وعرض نتائج البلاطات


http://www.4shared.com/file/0LVUWdx2/10-_run_analysis_and_show_slab.html




الحلقة الحادية عشر : عرض نتائج الكمرات 


http://www.4shared.com/file/Cc33Nvju/11-_view_beam_results.html




الحلقة الثانية عشر : عرض نتائج الاعمدة وتسليحها


http://www.4shared.com/file/onMIEa0b/12-_view_column_result_and_rei.html




الحلقة الثالثة عشر : تصميم الكمرات وتسليحها




http://www.4shared.com/file/Fw_CFKcc/13-_design_beams_and_reinforce.html



الحلقة الرابعة عشر : تصميم القواعد



http://www.4shared.com/file/TAneNxm0/14-_design_of_isolated_footing.html




جزاكم الله خيرا علي حسن المتابعة




​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الخامسة : اضافة الكابولي والكمرات الداخلية
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/i0qiqc0k/5-_add_cantliver_and_interior_.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## united 99 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي المهندس ايمن

قمت بتحميل ما قلت

المشكله ان الصوت موجود ولكن الصوره تبقى ثابته

الحل رجاااااااء


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن علي كل ما تقدمه لنا
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

eng_ahmed2003 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


*


جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

eng_ahmed2003 قال:


> بارك الله فيك





أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن علي كل ما تقدمه لنا
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله




جزاكم الله خيرا اخي وحبيبي احمد


----------



## almohandesw (24 سبتمبر 2010)

هل يوجد فيديوهات اخري في هذه المجموعه و لا هما 14 فيديو فقط


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

united 99 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي المهندس ايمن
> 
> ...




 اخي الحبيب لقد قمت بالتاكد من جميع الروابط وكلها تعمل ويفضل تحميل ذلك الكوداك


Download K-Lite Codec Pack


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> هل يوجد فيديوهات اخري في هذه المجموعه و لا هما 14 فيديو فقط




هذه الاربعة عشر فيديو هي الدفعة الاولي وسوف تاتي بعدها حلقات تصميم الخزانات ببرنامج الروبوت


----------



## almohandesw (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> هذه الاربعة عشر فيديو هي الدفعة الاولي وسوف تاتي بعدها حلقات تصميم الخزانات ببرنامج الروبوت


 
ما شاء الله عليك و الله يا باشمهندس ربنا يزيدك من علمه و يبارك في صحتك و تقدر تساعدنا اكتر و اكتر ... حضرتك تستاهل كل خير


----------



## mdsayed (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال سمير (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الف مليون شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

mdsayed قال:


> بارك الله فيك






جلال سمير قال:


> الف مليون شكر وجزاك الله خيرا




جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سارية عثمان (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي م.ايمن ،وجزاك عنا كل خير.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

سارية عثمان قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي م.ايمن ،وجزاك عنا كل خير.





جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## tygo_m2 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بااااااااااااارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء وزادك الله من العلم 

اذا ممكن طبعا اذا ممكن استاذنا العزيز موضوع تصميم منشأ معدني اذا ممكن

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## إسلام سامي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## yusuf abdi (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## م.شمس الاسلام (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ​


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس أيمن على مجهودك العظيم لك منى كل تقدير وإحترام


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حساتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشق الحب الجميل قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حساتك





م/على عبدالمقصود قال:


> شكرا يا باشمهندس أيمن على مجهودك العظيم لك منى كل تقدير وإحترام





م.شمس الاسلام قال:


> جزاكم الله كل الخير ​





yusuf abdi قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء





إسلام سامي قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً





tygo_m2 قال:


> بااااااااااااارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء وزادك الله من العلم
> 
> اذا ممكن طبعا اذا ممكن استاذنا العزيز موضوع تصميم منشأ معدني اذا ممكن
> 
> جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك





جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## eng_nabawy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

لا تكفى كلمه شكر او الف كلمه شكر على مجهودات حضرتك يا باشمهندس
وياريت موقع تانى غير فور شير 
اذا امكن 
وشكرا مره تانيه


----------



## abonaif007 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

أتمنى يا مهندسنا الفاضل ان تتحفنا بمواضيع خاصه في التصميم بإستخدام الريبوت
matمثل قاعد
او أقواس وقبب
او سقف محتوي على فتحه دائريه او مضلعه

وشكرا جزيلا لك مره أخرى


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 سبتمبر 2010)

abonaif007 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> أتمنى يا مهندسنا الفاضل ان تتحفنا بمواضيع خاصه في التصميم بإستخدام الريبوت
> matمثل قاعد
> ...




جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب وسوف نقوم بشرح المطلوب قريبا باذن الله



eng_nabawy قال:


> لا تكفى كلمه شكر او الف كلمه شكر على مجهودات حضرتك يا باشمهندس
> وياريت موقع تانى غير فور شير
> اذا امكن
> وشكرا مره تانيه




جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب وبرجاء ممن قام بالرفع اعادة رفعها علي موقع اخر لتعم الفائدة نظرا لضعف النت لدي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جارى اعادة الرفع على روابط اخرى ميديافير


----------



## Fady.Joseph (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رسالة شكر*

شكراً على إهتمامك المتواصل بإفادة الجميع وأرجو من الله أن يوفقك دائماً في مساعيك
لي سؤال: 
ألا يمكننا نمذجة منشأ كامل حتى مع بيت الدرج ( السلم ) ولماذا لا نستخم حمولات الزلازل في التصميم 
وشكراً أيها هالمهندس المثابر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 سبتمبر 2010)

fady.joseph قال:


> شكراً على إهتمامك المتواصل بإفادة الجميع وأرجو من الله أن يوفقك دائماً في مساعيك
> لي سؤال:
> ألا يمكننا نمذجة منشأ كامل حتى مع بيت الدرج ( السلم ) ولماذا لا نستخم حمولات الزلازل في التصميم
> وشكراً أيها هالمهندس المثابر



نعم يمكن استخدام حمولات الزلزال ولكنني بصصد اعدادها حتي يتعين علي تقديم مايفيد فيها



سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جارى اعادة الرفع على روابط اخرى ميديافير




جزاكم الله خيرا علي الاهتمام


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اتمني ان تكون تلك المشاركة حلقة نقاش بين الاعضاء لاتقان هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 سبتمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمشرفة سنا الاسلام علي اعادة الرفع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير للمشرفة سنا الاسلام علي اعادة الرفع جزاكم الله خيرا



وجزانا الله واياكم خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الرائع و جزاك الله و جاري التحميل ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (27 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخ ايمن 
بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك من اعماق القلب


----------



## Fady.Joseph (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> نعم يمكن استخدام حمولات الزلزال ولكنني بصصد اعدادها حتي يتعين علي تقديم مايفيد فيها
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكراً على مجهوداتك سلفاً وتحديداً في هذا البرامج فأنا أتمنى أن نتطور به بسرعة لأني أرى أنه سيكون برنامج المستقبل .....


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ابوغيثالشمري قال:


> يا اخ ايمن
> بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك من اعماق القلب





fady.joseph قال:


> شكراً على مجهوداتك سلفاً وتحديداً في هذا البرامج فأنا أتمنى أن نتطور به بسرعة لأني أرى أنه سيكون برنامج المستقبل .....




جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء وانتظروني في الجديد


----------



## tarik_.s (28 سبتمبر 2010)

merci bcp msr ayman pr toutes tes efforts


----------



## ismailto (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tarik_.s (28 سبتمبر 2010)

merci bcp msr pour tout tes efforts


----------



## CTB (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م-خالد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Engineer dawood (30 سبتمبر 2010)

هلا فيكم وهذا شىء جميل وننتظر دائما منكم الاحسن والاجمل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 أكتوبر 2010)

tarik_.s قال:


> merci bcp msr ayman pr toutes tes efforts





ismailto قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك





tarik_.s قال:


> merci bcp msr pour tout tes efforts





ctb قال:


> شكرا اخي





قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> بارك الله فيك





م-خالد قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزاك الله كل الخير





engineer dawood قال:


> هلا فيكم وهذا شىء جميل وننتظر دائما منكم الاحسن والاجمل




جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ST.ENG (3 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## Jamal (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

st.eng قال:


> thanks alot





jamal قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير





ahmed arfa قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا




جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m m a (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي المهندس ايمن لك من كل لتحية 

وجزاك الله كل خير

في الانتظار على احر من الجمر


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## adhmdemo (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ووافقق الله لما فيه صلاح والنفع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 أكتوبر 2010)

adhmdemo قال:


> جزاك الله خير ووافقق الله لما فيه صلاح والنفع





eng ma7moud قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*





قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك





m m a قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي المهندس ايمن لك من كل لتحية
> 
> ...





eng.m.abdo قال:


> بارك الله فيك




* جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*


----------



## mondy77 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجدى سليمان (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## carine-ar (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير وجعل عملك هدا في ميزان حسناتك
اللهم امين
اسمحلي ان اسئلك هل ممكن اني ادخل ملف رسمته ع الاوتوكاد في برنامج الروبو 
وماهي الطرقة 
لو سمحت


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس عيد الجنيد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (17 أكتوبر 2010)

thankx


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فريد12 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يابش مهندس


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا م/ أيمن على المجهود العظيم حفظك الله وراعاك وحفظ لك والديك من كل سوء


----------



## علاء ابوعمار (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed.kamello (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يكرمك ويكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الله ويجزيك الله به خير الجزاء لخير العمل


----------



## fihonil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

علاء ابوعمار قال:


> شكرا





ahmed.kamello قال:


> الله يكرمك ويكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الله ويجزيك الله به خير الجزاء لخير العمل





fihonil قال:


> بارك الله فيك





carine-ar قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير وجعل عملك هدا في ميزان حسناتك
> اللهم امين
> اسمحلي ان اسئلك هل ممكن اني ادخل ملف رسمته ع الاوتوكاد في برنامج الروبو
> وماهي الطرقة
> لو سمحت





م/على عبدالمقصود قال:


> شكرا م/ أيمن على المجهود العظيم حفظك الله وراعاك وحفظ لك والديك من كل سوء





فريد12 قال:


> جزاك الله خير يابش مهندس





جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*


----------



## زينوسوفت (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الحلقة الثانية غير متوفرة على الميديا فاير


----------



## khaledalajali (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مهندس ايمن 
انت عندما ادخلت الحمل الميت لم تتكلم على الوزن الذاتي للعناصر هل البرنامج ياخد في الحسبان الوزن الذاتي ام مادا ارجو التوضيح لان في برنامج الساب نحدد للبرنامج ان ياخد الوزن الذاتي او لا ياخذ
وشكرا سلفا


----------



## إسلام سامي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eyadko (16 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع جدا الله يكرمك


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكر جزيلا 
والله يوفقك للعمل الصالح


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## ST.ENG (18 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي حسن المتابعة​
​
اخوكم /ايمن قنديل​


----------



## Janem (3 يناير 2011)

مشكور بش مهندس
بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير...


----------



## bboumediene (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bboumediene (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس ايمن في انتظار المزيد مما وعدتنا به


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 يناير 2011)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## hawkar1 (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله


----------



## max_kimo2005 (12 يناير 2011)

فين النوته الحسابيه؟ يا بشمهندس و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد المستكاوى (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ممكن البرنامج نفسه


----------



## خطاب عادل (12 يناير 2011)

ممنونين منك مهدس ايمن اشد الأمتنان.................الله يوفقكم


----------



## بورشيد (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Eng.zeky (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## املاك (29 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه*​


----------



## ابو العطا (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وازادك من علمه


----------



## ابو فواد (4 فبراير 2011)

نريد تصميم وادخال لبشة وكذلك قباب ..والمباني العالية اكثر من 50 طابق...وكذلك الزلازل والتحليل الديناميكي
وجزاك الله كل خير يا بش مهنس ايمن


----------



## MOURAD1980 (4 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سلام تايكر (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_abo_sweed (5 فبراير 2011)

يا بشموهندس ارجوك انا محتاج برنامج البروكون انا بقالي شهر بدور عليه و بنزلو و كل الي بينزل بينزل خربان الناس بتحط اي حاجة و اي لنكات ارجوك ساعدني انا محتاج البرنامج دة ضرووووووووووري


----------



## فهدالادهم (5 فبراير 2011)

ما شاء الله 
جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي 
لكي الله يا مصر اللهم انصر شعب مصر الرجاله اووووووووووووووووي


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rammah (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليك مهندس ايمن وسؤالى لماذا يتم تمثيل اتصال العمود مع الكمرة فى البرامج على انه hinged وهو فى الحقيقة supfixed


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## ابو الايثار (10 مارس 2011)

مشكور على جهدك الطيب والمبدع ودعائي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## saad elmancy (10 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس وجعل ذلك في ميزان حساناتك.ومن جديد لجديد 
ومنتظرين منك كل ما هو جديد وافضل ن شاء الله.......


----------



## eng md (17 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك مقدما ونحن بالانتظار*​


----------



## هيثم البطل (19 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وفى انتظار الجديد ان شاء الله


----------



## ashraf galal (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد الشوادف (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله زخرا لك يوم القيامة


----------



## صقر الهندسه (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير ..وكل الشكر والتقدير .. جاري التحميل


----------



## eng_a_alaa (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس والى مزيد من التقدم 

ولكن حضرتك لم تقم بوضع أحمال زائدة على الكمرات المتمثلة فى أحمال الجدران 

وشكرا


----------



## menaisami (7 مايو 2011)

ششكرا إخواني


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي المهندس ايمن لك من كل لتحية 

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (14 يونيو 2011)

ملحوظة صغيرة :
الدرس الاول مكرر مرتين أي تم رفعه مكررا علي روابط الميديا فاير
لذلك علي الاخوة الافاضل من يريد تحميل الدرس الثاني يحمله من روابط الفور شيرد
أخوكم م/ أحمد رمضان


----------



## ارض القدس (14 يونيو 2011)

تحياتي وسلامي الك يامبدع


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 مايو 2012)

اللهم بارك فيك وزادك من فضله


----------



## aradini (14 مايو 2012)

*شكرا يا مهندس ايمين , كل مشاركاتك اكثر من رائع و جزاك الله خيرا. عندى سوال منك و من باقي الاعضاء ,,, و هو لماذا بعض الفيديوهات لا تظهر فيها الصورة فقط اسمع الصوت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## أم هناء (9 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
والله يعجز اللسان عن شكرك يا استاذنا انت و كل من يفيد غيره و لو بحرف
جعل الله كل ثانية انفقتها في سبيل التعليم في ميزان حسناتك تتضاعف إلى يوم الدين
آمين
أختك


----------



## ameeraljabury (10 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء
*


----------



## كمال حمدي (11 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الافادة . اجرك على الله


----------



## adz0086 (11 يونيو 2012)

اتمنى منك بشمهندس ايمن انزال شرج لقاعدة مات (لبشه ) لتحليلها وتصميمها كاملا في الروبوت 
ومشكور


----------



## محمد النواري (11 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed abotalb (7 يوليو 2012)

الف شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## alaziz (7 يوليو 2012)

الله يرضى عليك ومشكوووور على المجهود


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخزاني الاحباء


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (23 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الذي اقل ما يقال عنه انه رائع


----------



## eng-sharif (12 مايو 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## هاني علي 26 (12 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (6 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وربنا ينفع بك*


----------



## رامى بلح (6 يونيو 2013)

الله ينور عليك ياهندسه


----------



## ali_mahmod151 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## adelhadji (21 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## ماجد العراقي (23 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## eng anber (6 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن رابط لتحميل نسخة من البرنامج robot


----------



## بحب_ربنا (31 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------

